

Violations of Editorial Standards Found in WIRED Writer’s Blog - braindump
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/violations-of-editorial-standards-found-in-wired-writers-blog

======
braindump
Here's a case where a bad editor is amplifying a writer's misdeeds to cover up
his own. Jonah is in no way defendable, but it's comical how Hansen says his
writer violates "editorial standards" and then in the second paragraph admits
that no editor or fact checker ever reviewed his work before it was published.

The role of an editor is to uphold editorial standards. Where was Hansen when
these 18 problematic posts - and potentially hundreds - just magically found
their way around Wired.com's incredible editorial standards? Historically,
editors have resigned when their writers are caught fabricating because their
supervision was too poor to protect the public from bad information. What will
Hansen do to prevent this from happening again?

Oh, "spot check random Wired.com articles." Nothing to see here, everyone.
Let's just keep reading.

